
Bitcoin ETFs Hit Regulatory Road Block - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-09/bitcoin-etfs-hit-regulatory-road-block-as-three-pull-petitions
======
KasianFranks
This has 2 points upvoted so far. Nice bias.

